# Who Isn't Going Camping This Weekend ?



## BlueWedge

We are visiting relatives this weekend.


----------



## usmc03

Don't think I am, the wife is working and I have yard work to get done or else I will never do it.


----------



## Sluggo54

Being full-timers, we are NEVER camping! But in the spirit in which it was asked - we're not. We're visiting our son until Tuesday, when I THINK we will be heading for the black hills. I will have to stiff a 7-11 tomorrow for fuel money.

Sluggo


----------



## Enumclawbackers

I have weekend duty working at the Railroad


----------



## happycamper

We're stayin' home.

Going out the next two though


----------



## 3LEES

I have to work Saturday and Sunday afternoon.

But it's good money, so I do it gladly.

We're gonna need some of that extra money to pay for the fuel to Topsail!


----------



## Darj

We are staying home, but plan on going out the following weekend!


----------



## mswalt

Forecast is for scattered thunderstorms for the next several days. BUT we're going camping! I'd just as soon sit in the Outback at an RV resort than to sit at home twiddling my thumbs anyway, so we're going.

If by chance it doesn't rain all day, we can still see the sites, go swimming, soak in the jacuzzi, paddle around the lake in our inflatable boat, whatever!

We're going and I'm ready! Big Chief Resort, here we come!

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve

We will be staying home preparing for our two week trip.


----------



## GoVols

Memorial Day and Labor Day are when the AMATEURS come out and camp!







We made the mistake one Labor Day, so we typically stay home on those weekends.

We'll have a cookout with the neighbors instead.


----------



## NAturedog2

We are having a big cookout picnic sunday so we will be staying home this weekend. Wifes off so otherwise we would have been camping but agree thatit is a crazy weekend to camp.


----------



## battalionchief3

workin a 24 on saturday but then im off till wednesday.


----------



## Chestnut

Weâ€™re not camping. We have a couple of BBQâ€™s planned.

I donâ€™t like to camp on holidays â€" too crowded.

Jessica


----------



## Chacfamily

We leave this afternoon and it couldn't come any sooner! We were not able to get out at all this Spring with Meg's crazy soccer schedule and I need to get away so bad! Chance of storms for the next 4 days and we have to drive back in for a family graduation bbq/picnic Saturday, but I don't care...we will be camping!


----------



## Scoutr2

We're not going camping this weekend, either. It's the first Memorial Day weekend that we have not camped in 8-10 years, by my recollection. But we have a couple graduation parties to attend, a "Meet the Illini" (basketball team) night at a Peoria Chiefs game (with free buffet dinner - courtesy of our financial advisor), and a family cookout at our place on Monday.

Besides, we're leaving a week from Monday (June 4) on two week camping vacation, with Disney World as the high point!









So we'll spend the spare moments this weekend getting things rounded up and organized for the first big trip with the Outback. The farthest we've pulled it to date is about a 120 mile round trip.

Have a Magical Weekend!

Mike


----------



## W Podboy

We are avoiding the crush of people traveling this weekend.

I have some things that I need to do around the house and the trailer this weekend before we head out on the 6th for some fly fishing...

Wes


----------



## mollyp

We're staying home as well. Still have to get rid of the nasty pink stuff. Haven't even been in the Outback since last fall.

For those of you who are going out, be safe and enjoy!


----------



## Humpty

We are off to the Outer Banks!









Camp Hatteras will be full, but it usually is anytime we go.


----------



## Nathan

Going to my parent's cottage up north in Michigan. The traffic is bad enough without a trailer in tow.


----------



## map guy

GoVols said:


> Memorial Day and Labor Day are when the AMATEURS come out and camp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made the mistake one Labor Day, so we typically stay home on those weekends.
> 
> We'll have a cookout with the neighbors instead.


Staying home, too and this is the main reason in conjunction with the traffic issue of our region. I-90 heading westbound into Seattle will be stop and go traffic starting about 150 miles east. Is that fun?

Map Guy


----------



## PDX_Doug

This is a stay at home, work in the yard weekend for us as well.








That's OK though, I've never liked being on the road on the big holiday weekends. Too many crazies!
And Zion is coming fast!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Beerman

Staying home and going out the next.

Will be competing in a BBQ rib cook







off on Sunday. And there is going to be a lot of beer.

Beerman


----------



## BigBadBrain

Building a 16x20 ft pergola over the patio this weekend. Looks like good weather for it too!

Been so busy I haven't even gotten the OB out of storage yet!









Memorial weekend travel around here is a lot more hassle than most weekends. Don't even THINK about returning on Monday PM! The good news would be that you can at least go back to the OB and get a snack while you sit in the traffic jam!

bbb


----------



## Fire44

Working tonight, tomorrow and Monday. The life of a salesmen. But I am off next weekend so we will be out then!!!!

To everyone traveling this weekend....be safe, be careful and have fun.

Gary


----------



## mv945

We are staying put this weekend as well, for the same reasons already mentioned by others. We have 2 consecutive weekends in June planned for camping though!


----------



## cookie9933

Around here, every place we might've camped at is absolutely FULL. So we're staying home and will miss the mayhem of too many people on the roads and in the campgrounds.

Maybe next weekend.

Bill


----------



## Swany

BlueWedge said:


> We are visiting relatives this weekend.


Never go on 3 day week ends.


----------



## renegade21rs

With the price of ga$ what it i$ thi$ weekend, if I go out now, I $urely won't have the ca$h to go out later on thi$ $ummer $ea$on ... $ure wi$h $upply and demand wouldn't $hoot down my plan$ but the co$t of ga$ i$ $ure a big part of the budget. Hopefully the ga$ price$ will $ettle down $oon $o I can get out to my favorite campground$ and enjoy the $un and my favortie hobbie$. Hope to $ee you all $oon!










Profit$ before anything el$e, I gue$$ !! Wish *I* could have billion$!









All right, I'll $top. $oon.









-->renegade


----------



## Baseballrocks

We are headed off to Walla Walla, Wash. for an American Legion baseball tournament. Hopefully the weather is good and the boys do well. We're trying out a new to us rv park.

Happy Memorial Day, 
Daren&Melissa


----------



## Mgonzo2u

We've sworn off camping during any major public holiday as So Cal is one big traffic snarl on the way there and on the way back (wherever you are headed).

We just plan our RV'ing around off holiday weekends.

For those of you going camping, enjoy!

For those of you staying off the highways, more power to you!

TO ALL OF YOU: Please remember to think about all of our fallen U.S. heroes on this Memorial Day holiday weekend.


----------



## Kamm

Last weekend was our long weekend in Canada. So we got a head start on our American friends and camped then.

Enjoy your long weekend!!!


----------



## California Jim

I have mentally challenged relative-in-laws who have decided to schedule a wedding and other big (important to them) functions on a HOLIDAY WEEKEND.

But hey it's OK right? We have LOTS of holidays to spend with our families right? I mean there are long weekends every month right? Can ya tell I'm a little bitter today









Um, no. We're not camping this weekend


----------



## the eubies

We don't camp on the major holidays. Too many people, too much traffic. I don't like to camp in a crowd.

Beth


----------



## skippershe

We decided to stay home this weekend








Keep your fingers crossed for me...I'm trying to talk dh into going shopping for a new diesel pickup tomorrow!


----------



## aircare

Don't usally camp on Holiday week ends.
Will be attending Memorial Services for the FALLEN HEROES AND also for my only grandson.

PLEASE REMEMBER WHAT THE DAY IS ALL ABOUT!!!!!


----------



## Rubrhammer

We are babysitting 2 of the grandkids out of the country in Niagara Falls Canada. One of several such weekends planned for this summer. Not camping but a nice time none the less.
Bob


----------



## beachbum

We're not going anywhere!!Boo-hoo. Wedding tomorrow and I have to work Sunday and Monday. Trying to get a new store opened. I have seen plenty of rigs on the road heading for the beach (OBX) though. Even saw a couple of Outbacks. Humpty should have gone through here a while ago. Next rip for us will probably be the Luray rally. Oh well....
david


----------



## Northern Wind

To busy packing for next weeks trip!


----------



## andrhuxl

We're staying home as well, but we are off to Lundington on Monday, which is our first outing of the year. I can't wait.


----------



## prevish gang

Went to Charlotte last weekend, and heading to Hershey next weekend, so we are staying home. It turned into a driveway camp though since our upstairs heat pump died and it is at least 90 degrees up there.

Darlene


----------



## mrw3gr

I hate to pass this on but....

I'm currently sitting in site 40, Zion River Resort, the river is flowing, slight breeze, 92 degrees....
This place is almost full, brewski's cold....11 mpg towing, could hardly tell trailer was there....
Have a great Memorial Day....

mrw3gr / n2tho


----------



## prevish gang

mrw3gr said:


> I hate to pass this on but....
> 
> I'm currently sitting in site 40, Zion River Resort, the river is flowing, slight breeze, 92 degrees....
> This place is almost full, brewski's cold....11 mpg towing, could hardly tell trailer was there....
> Have a great Memorial Day....
> 
> mrw3gr / n2tho


I think you are grinning like heck at the poor souls who are not camping









Just remember, paybacks are a . . . well, you know









Darlene


----------



## beachbum

mrw3gr said:


> I hate to pass this on but....
> 
> I'm currently sitting in site 40, Zion River Resort, the river is flowing, slight breeze, 92 degrees....
> This place is almost full, brewski's cold....11 mpg towing, could hardly tell trailer was there....
> Have a great Memorial Day....
> 
> mrw3gr / n2tho


 Lucky you!! Have a great time and a safe trip back home!
david


----------



## Five Outbackers

Staying home this weekend To do home improvements


----------



## JonesFamily

Both of our girls and in band, but one is in high school, so she marches in the Memorial Day Parade. Haven't camped on Memorial Day in three years now. We generally head to Michigan and camp with family on the "major holiday" weekends, and where we go it's not very crowded and is enjoyable.

Have fun to all that are camping, and remember the reason for the holiday!

Be safe!!

Lisa


----------

